# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Was it a dream?

## Cecile

I found this earlier, posted on my daughter's facebook page.  We nearly fell off our chairs laughing.    _Dinner last night: Arrived at location and was escorted to my seat by  a young female wearing nothing but a half apron, a pink bracelet and a  silver necklace. When asked what I wanted I was informed they were out  of it all, but I could have a hot dog. The same young woman put on a  second apron and a hat to cook my food. I was then served an egg, sugar  snap peas, a beef patty and a donut. The young lady then stripped and  joined me in this feast stark naked. And then she became a dog_. 
It was not a dream.  Visualise three year old, and you'll understand.

----------

